# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  4 món cà ri ấn tượng của đất nước Thái Lan

## hoanglinh163

Thái Lan – một đất nước chùa vàng nổi tiếng không chỉ về du lịch mà còn có rất nhiều món ăn ngon trên thế giới.
Thái Lan có rất nhiều món ăn ngon đứng đầu trong danh sách các món ăn ngon trên thế giới như: Papaya Salad, Pad Thai, Tom Yam Goong. Nhưng đặc biệt và ấn tượng nhất vẫn là món cà ri.
Với những ai đã từng đi du lịch Thái Lan mà không thử qua món này là đã bỏ qua một trải nghiệm thú vị đó
Cà ri ở Thái có bốn loại: Cà ri đỏ, Cà ri Penang, Cà ri Massman, Cà ri xanh
1. Cà ri đỏ

2. Cà ri Penang

3. Cà ri Massaman

4. Cà ri xanh.

----------


## dung89

Cho cái hình cho hấp dẫn chứ add

----------

